# Rosie has a new home



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We took Rosie to meet her new family this afternoon. They are wonderful people, and hopefully will join us on SM. I just want commend all of you who are able to take in fosters, love them, train them, and then give them to someone else. I have been sitting here missing Rosie so much. :smcry: I don't know if I got a very special little girl or are they just all special. I'm feeling very sad for me, but I know Rosie is doing well. She has a new brother to follow around and copy, and two people who will really love her. Goodbye sweet girl, and have a great life. :smootch: 








Rosie and her new brother







Rosie's new family


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry :bysmilie: I think that's why I could never be a foster mom to a fluff. I use to foster skin kids from foreign countires, I knew these kids were with me for health reasons and once they had surgeries they would go home, it always tore me apart. I'm sure you feel the same way I did. :hugging:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww bless you for what you have done. Just know your sadness result in so many many wonderful days for Rosie.
Bless you :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

You did good! :biggrin: :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry you are sad. I can imagine how hard it must be to be a foster mom but you did such a good deed!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Reva, I think you are doing well to be sad and not crying your eyes out. I would be. I couldn't do it. I'd have to keep each one then I'd have to move. It is wonderful that there are people who can do it b/c it is so needed. Rosie is beautiful. I wish her a very happy and healthy life. Sweet little girl. You did good. Bless you. Does Bogie miss her?


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am sure she will be happy and love having her very own family and her own home. Looks like she
is going to be a very spoiled little Malt. And she deserves it.

I had gone on line and saw her and was seriously considering adopting her myself.
Just seeing her in the picture broke my heart and I know it was hard to let her go especially
after you got to hold and give her your love

You are one of God's angels watching out for the little ones in need.

Lucy


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for doing what you did for Rosie. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bless your sad little heart. And yep, they are all special. 

Trust me, once you receive the updates, and phone calls, you will be sooooo excited for Rosie,
and the saddness will subside rather quickly. Another little fluffy, in need, will show up at your 
doorstep, and it will happen all over again.

Hey look at my little Ringo. He was adopted a few years ago. I bawled my eyes out. 

Now I'm dogsitting him, and his big brother. Doesn't get much better than that ~ :chili: 

Good for you, and good for Rosie. You both ROCK!! :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Reva, you are a wonderful person inside and out!  Another foster will need your love and help soon and you will soon start hearing lots of updates and feel so happy that you helped to not only change a doggies life forever, but a family's life too! :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I can only imagine how difficult it must be to do what you - and our other rescue angels - do, but it is so worthwhile and so necessary. I'm sure Rosie :wub: 
is grateful and happy, and you will be happy too in time, knowing how well she's doing. :ThankYou:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhh, I am sorry and know how you feel. You are a great foster Mom and feeling bad is part of the job.
Smile through those tears and just get ready to give another baby a chance at a happy new life.

Thanks from Bob and Marsha


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Reva, I am so sorry you are sad. If I were closer I'd give you a big hug and wipe those tears away. You did a great job with Rosie. Hopefully Rosie's new family will join our FL get- together group and stay in touch with you.

Stay in touch. 

Cat & her critters


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I know you must be upset........I am so sorry that you are sad. The family looks like they will take good care of her!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How's Bogie handling all this???? I feel bad you had to give her up now. Maybe you should just get a second malt - I know it's a wonderful thing to foster, as long as you and Bogie are ok with it.

I don't want to see you guys hurt. .....but I must say, obviously, you did a really good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (theboyz @ May 9 2009, 05:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773934


> Ohhhhh, I am sorry and know how you feel. You are a great foster Mom and *feeling bad is part of the job*.
> Smile through those tears and just *get ready to give another baby a chance at a happy new life*.
> 
> Thanks from Bob and Marsha[/B]


 :goodpost: 
we've fostered 13 so far and I think these words are VERY true.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I, for one, am incredibly proud of you! You did Rosie a great service and your tears, while tears of sadness, bring tears of joy to my eyes. It is so nice to hear of another wonderful adoption story. Congrats to you and Bogie for being a great foster family!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------

